# My bungalo system



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

*My bungalow system*

I'm not on par with most of you on the home theater front. We have a small bungalow and the HT is in the living room/kitchen (hard to call it a great room). I still have wires to hide and the wife wants a bigger TV and a new couch so those will be the next things we save for. Right now I'm very happy with the sound and have no additional plans to change gear just EQ'ing and treatments.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

What speakers are those? I like the offset center. Looks like we have the same turn table. Does the table and TT feet provide enough dampening from subs?


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

The speakers are JBL Performance series. PT800's docked to PS1400's in front and PC600 center and 2 more PT800's docked to 2 more subs on the sides.

The cabinet is 3/4" marine grade mahogany plywood and about 80lbs and with the components it's about 250lbs on a concrete floor so it's like a rock.

The center is mounted on bracket and floats above the TT at the distance back from the fronts the speaker manual said to do. The back of the center is about 1ft from the wall.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never heard those JBLs but the buzz seems to be that they are amazing speakers for the price you can get them at used. Then, that buzz, along with dwindling supply, promptly drove up the price on the used market.

Hold onto those.


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

Here they are blacked out.


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: My bungalow system*

Thanks, they are exceptional speakers and the best I've had. I plan on them being with me for a long time to come. It took me 3 years to find them all at a price I could afford. I got lucky with the PT800's and PC600 and got them from someone on a forum that had accumulated many over the years. They were all but new when I received them in two different purchases. I ended up getting the PS1400's NIB a couple of months ago from an installer/dealer that managed to get JBL to part with some they still had at a better then used price which made me very happy. This was all compounded by the fact that I live in Micronesia and getting things here is little more complicated.

You gotta love forums and some of the great people you meet on them. Wouldn't have happened otherwise. :clap:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Impressive looking set up..:T


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the look of that set-up. To me, that is beauty.
Especially with the grills off.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw your setup on audioholics and liked it there, and it's just as nice to look at here.

I do think the speakers look awesome without the grilles and that's how I'd leave em.

Did you have the stand built to fit the components or did you just get lucky? They're a perfect fit


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A lot of times speakers are designed specifically to have the grills in place, compensating for any effect of the grills. Not sure if this is the case with the JBLs, but probably better to leave them on just in case.


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

gdstupak said:


> I love the look of that set-up. To me, that is beauty.
> Especially with the grills off.


Thanks, I like the look with the grills off too. As far as attractive boxes go they are not very pretty but I think the drivers are cool looking and like the look. I'll have to research how it affects SQ.



gorb said:


> I saw your setup on audioholics and liked it there, and it's just as nice to look at here.
> 
> I do think the speakers look awesome without the grilles and that's how I'd leave em.
> 
> Did you have the stand built to fit the components or did you just get lucky? They're a perfect fit


I live in a far off land and getting stuff is not easy so I built the cabinet around the gear. I wanted something as low profile as possible so built it around a 6RU per side measurement. Right now my BD player is 1RU but if I upgrade to an Oppo or something that is 2RU I'm in trouble. onder:

I have not dialed in the new subs yet and though they sound good I know they can sound better. The 2 channel is wonderful but the .1 needs work. I might give REW a try on my next vacation.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike Ronesia said:


> As far as attractive boxes go they are not very pretty but I think the drivers are cool looking and like the look.


I really like the shape of the boxes (the center speaker angles are a little too extreme for me). The whole look with the mains and the subs together and all the rest of it is great. For me, the only thing to make it better would have been for all 3 fronts to be the same speaker.



Mike Ronesia said:


> I'll have to research how it affects SQ.


I like my JBL's with the grills off also, but I keep them on for SQ. Don't know if it really helps or if it's just mental, but JBL's are known for sounding a bit trebley.



Mike Ronesia said:


> I have not dialed in the new subs yet and though they sound good I know they can sound better.


It takes me several hours of fiddling to get my 2 outboard subs to work properly with my JBL main speaker subs. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

gdstupak said:


> It takes me several hours of fiddling to get my 2 outboard subs to work properly with my JBL main speaker subs. Good luck.


Sounds like what I'll be dealing with. The fronts are set as full and I have the LFE going to the side subs which go lower. They were just about right when they were in the front but now that they're on the sides they get a little boomy at times.


----------

